# Are you still a fan or just a part of everyday life?



## Anamatar IV (Oct 29, 2002)

I was thinking about this the other day. At first when you read LotR you say "I am a fan." Then when you join this site you say I am a bigger fan. But after that, when you get past all the comments of your love of tolkien, months later, you are now just a part of everyday life. Being a fan has just reached the point that you arent even aware of it. You know that its so part of your life that you dont even need to think about it. You can provide insight and quotes with out realizing that you are a minority. You are a fan. But you dont realize it anymore. So my question for you is: Are you still a Tolkien fan or has it just become a part of everyday life?


----------



## Celebthôl (Oct 29, 2002)

Thats a very good point and i am rather confused but i have enough wit to answer, i think i am the minority coz whenever i talk to my friends about LOTR and stuff and i spout out loadza stuff which they haven't got a clue about (which i didn't realize) and they start saying stuff like u'r well sad and stuff but i'm like whatever it's the best like the best thing although most of them want to embrace the heritage (i think thats the right word) so i just help um out (i hope this makes sence)

Celebthôl


----------



## Anamatar IV (Oct 29, 2002)

okay looks like its a bit confusing. Have you "forgotten" that you are a fan? Has it just become a routine that you will be the LotR fan? You know it subconciensly (sp?), and everyone else knowns it subconciensally (sp?)?

Or do you still think about being a lord of the ring fan everyday?

Or let me rephrase this. Do you think about middle earth as a peice of history instead of what you enjoy learning about? Or do you relish in the fact that you know all this?


----------



## Celebthôl (Oct 29, 2002)

ah now i understand better i believe that it has just become a routine that i know it all but i still relish it every day coz i is sooo good but i dont think i am a fan in that way i have accepted it and love it as a common history and not written by a great author although i still love learning more about it whenever i can (if that makes sence)
i think that is right

Celeb


----------



## Elbereth (Oct 29, 2002)

That is a very interesting thought Anamatar. You got me thinking now...

Because of this site I have become a bigger fan of Tolkien than I would be otherwise. It has sort of become a part of my life everyday now. However, when I look at it in perspective. I do realize that Tolkien is not the main influence in my life. I am merely a fan...who appreciates the company of other Tolkien fans. 

I think it is good to be proud of being a Tolkien fan...but to let it rule your life...would just be too much.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Oct 29, 2002)

no I am not asking about if tolkien is your main influence (I dont think so anyways) what Im asking is if you are always aware of your state as a tolkien fan or whether being a tolkien fan for so long that its just been imprinted into your mind. You arent even aware of your love for tolkien.


----------



## Celebthôl (Oct 29, 2002)

ok the simple answer is the second one u said


----------



## Elbereth (Oct 29, 2002)

Well then in that case I am both. There are momments when yes...it is imprinted in my mind that I am a Tolkien fan...such as when I see advertisements on TV or those times after I finish a book and the stories are fresh in my mind...But then there are other momments when subconciously, I realize that I am a fan, such as when I come across a person on the subway who is reading a Tolkien book and I feel compelled to ask them how they like the book and to refer them to other Tolkien books (I never have done that though....although I have thought it) 

confused: ok...I hope that I have gotten your point...if not I am sorry for rambling off...I'll delete this if you think it is necessary)


----------



## Anamatar IV (Oct 29, 2002)

yes thats just about what I mean. But when nothing tolkien-y is going on (ie seeing someone reading LOTR) are you aware?


----------



## Elbereth (Oct 29, 2002)

Yes I am...For example: One day I was walking down the street...and I passed by a little person. And before I knew it, my mind returned to Middle earth and I started thinking about whether the Hobbits looked like the 'Little People' of our world...or whether they looked like minature versions of Men but maintained correct bodily proportions. (Yes I know...my mind works in strange ways)....so yes...Tolkien is now ingrained in my psyche whether I like it or not...


----------



## Anamatar IV (Oct 29, 2002)

okay. If people wanna change the topic of this thread to something else fine by me  

Just in your average day. If you were just sitting at home not doing anything would you be contantly aware that youre a tolkien fan or would you just not be aware BECAUSE IT HAS BECOME SUCH A PART OF YOUR EVERYDAY LIFE.


----------



## Celebthôl (Oct 29, 2002)

i dunno i'd probibly be going over the Historys of it in my head like subconciously then when i stirred i realize what i had been doing and wish i was still doing it (is that what u mean)?


----------



## Anamatar IV (Oct 29, 2002)

I didnt think that was so confusing.  Do you consider yourself a lord of the ring fan or just you are SUCH a lord of the ring fan that you arent aware of yourself being a fan. do you realize that you are a LotR fan? just answer EITHER of those questions. Preferably #2


----------



## Celebthôl (Oct 29, 2002)

LMAO yes #2 and i'm not going to describe why now either coz it makes it all wrong


----------



## Eol (Nov 3, 2002)

it is definitely part of everyday life for me...yesterday this guy who is about a foot shorter than me walked into my spanish class and im like...little frodo baggins of the shire...it was weird and then i snapped back and im like ok real life now


----------



## Anamatar IV (Nov 3, 2002)

people arent realizing my point. Its not are there everyday things that happen to you that you think of lord of the rings. NOT THAT. But your friends, your family, and you know you are LotR fans. But has everyone known and accepted it for so long that they dont even realize it? For example when I first started liking Tolkien I took a bit of teasing from my friends. And it went down and down and down until finally it didnt even matter to them that I was a fan. Everybody just accepted it.


----------

